# Fonts won't activate in Quark 6.5



## Regeuser (Apr 20, 2006)

I am using a Dual 2.3 G5.  I have FontAgentPro installed as my font manager.  I use Photoshop and Qurak primarily.  My problem is that when I activate fonts using FontAgent sometimes the font will activate in Photoshop and not in Quark - and sometimes vise-vera.  Most of the time it will activate in both apps.  Right now I am working on a design that is using a Truetype font that worked fine in Photoshop - but it doesn't show up in Quark.  Also - I activated a post-script font that also worked in PS but not Quark, so it's not a font incompatibilty thing.  And the font can't be damaged otherwise it wouldn't work at all in PS or Quark.  Is there something I'm mising here?  It seems like activating a font should be a simple task.  Are there "issues" with Quark 6.5 and G5's (I just got the G5)?  Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 20, 2006)

I think the key here is that the font you are using is a True Type font. That type of font can be problematic because it doesn't have an accompanying postscript code. Which font or fonts don't work? Also, which os x are you using? Photoshop version?

How do you have your fonts loaded? After 10.2 you no longer have to store your fonts in System/Library/Fonts; in fact I recommend you don't keep any of your user fonts in there, just your system fonts (which have to stay there anyway).


----------



## Regeuser (Apr 20, 2006)

I am using OSX 10.4.4 with Photoshop 9.  I have only system fonts if the system fonts folder - nothing else.  All external fonts are activated with FontAgent.  I'm at home right now and I can't remember what font is causing the problem - sorry.


----------

